# A Few Canadian Bottles from Victoria ~ Vancouver Island



## waterman (Dec 13, 2020)

Here's some Canadian beers found in the "Gorge" several years back.


----------



## woods_walker (Dec 13, 2020)

Wow those are awesome! Congratulations on the great finds! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleBruce (Dec 13, 2020)

Eye poppers for sure.  I'm glad to see our northern kin folk collecting embossed beers.  The vast majority of Canadian bottle posts here from are for ACL and Deco sodas.


----------



## waterman (Dec 13, 2020)

Uncle Bruce ~ nice to have your response.  beautiful is as beautiful does...….B.C. Bottles are just that....beautiful!


----------



## waterman (Dec 13, 2020)

Woods-walker~ Thanks for taking the time to respond. I love those B.C. beers.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 13, 2020)

Those are some fantastic finds!  Makes me nostalgic for the island, I used to live out there.  Never found any of those, but they were all ones that I wanted.



UncleBruce said:


> Eye poppers for sure.  I'm glad to see our northern kin folk collecting embossed beers.  The vast majority of Canadian bottle posts here from are for ACL and Deco sodas.



A lot of Canada doesn't really have much in the way of nice embossed beers like these.  BC is the only province to really get that many of them for some reason.  Other provinces will have one or two here and there, but the vast majority of beer was sold in slick bottles.  I think there are some provinces which don't have a single embossed beer out there.


----------



## waterman (Dec 13, 2020)

CanadianBottles  I nearly moved there many moons ago......I only know Victoria. What lovely people.  What a lovely place.


----------



## Palani (Dec 16, 2020)

Beautiful color great looking bottles.


----------



## tsims (May 4, 2021)

They are really nice, love the colour with the sun coming through. I collect some Vancouver island bottles and really like them as well. I have a Phoenix bottle but not with the embossed bird, yours is a beauty. The Union brewing has been on my list for awhile now. My favourite beer that i have is actually really plain, it's a large bottle and just says BC Breweries at the side near the bottom but it's a beautiful ruby black and i love, love the colour.


----------



## tsims (May 4, 2021)

waterman said:


> Here's some Canadian beers found in the "Gorge" several years back.View attachment 215590View attachment 215591View attachment 215592


All gorgeous embossing and colours....


----------



## Mjbottle (May 4, 2021)

Beautiful bottles!


----------



## bottlecrazy (May 4, 2021)

Dare I say it - "gorge"ous!


----------



## tsims (May 4, 2021)

bottlecrazy said:


> Dare I say it - "gorge"ous!


LOL, good one!


----------

